# Things you hear on the police scanner



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Just heard a call of a man who told dispatch he heard someone at his back window and the screen had been removed. He yelled out that he had... A GOLF CLUB and he thinks he heard someone laugh. [No, they were crying because you scared them, you jack wagon!] Then he said he hears someone making noises around the side and front of his house.

A GOLF CLUB!? I am continually amazed at how clueless and inattentive people are concerning their own safety and welfare.

So, those of you who have a scanner; what interesting calls have you heard lately?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm at work at the airport back in Feb and we have all kinds of scanners going in ops. I heard the police helicopter land just south of the airport
in a field at night at a large local landfill. I could hear the laughter on the radio as the helo lifted off with the person they caught nude in the field on a 10 degree night
all hopped up on something. The local tower controller had asked who were you chasing and who did you catch? It was funny to listen to!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Seems like 90% of what I hear out here is domestic violence type calls.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I was going to get a scanner but never did, as I was told its old technology and not used much anymore.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> I was going to get a scanner but never did, as I was told its old technology and not used much anymore.


I don't have one, but I have the police scanner app that picks up the digital stuff. Just enter the department you're wanting to listen to and it starts feeding to your phone/tablet.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I don't have one, but I have the police scanner app that picks up the digital stuff. Just enter the department you're wanting to listen to and it starts feeding to your phone/tablet.


 Found that back in the scanner thread i started thanks for the reminder. If didnt have my local force its far to conservative of a town and the toronto scanner was limited in its exposure as well.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

About two years ago I heard a call about a naked woman dancing on the train tracks


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

when I was a kid I heard about an unidentified hairy object flipping a dumpster behind a IGA grocery store. the police chased it for a while till it ran into the woods and they lost it. Squatch was that you?


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Here in Memphis, it is mostly silence. Occasionally, Mrs. Johnson's rascally cat will get stuck in a tree, or old man Carruthers will wander away from home, but Officer Friendly and his team of Servants and Protectors handle those right quick. Crime is illegal around here.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Before LE went trunked digital,I used to hear all kinds of weird stuff.we used to live near an apartment building and heard things over the baby monitors like,why did you f**k that guy? or yeah,got the good stuff!,check this out!.near the same apt.building in a bar that was known as a drug hangout,I once heard an LE with a wire trying to buy some dope.amazing stuff.
In another town we lived in in Wa. state,we used to hear everything the police,sheriff,state patrol and fire dept was doing.I was listening to a chase from a carjacking that went up our street and the perp bailed two doors down from us after hitting the neighbors car.they chased him into the blackberry bushes then sent the dog in for him.I only wish I had the $$ for a newer scanner.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Police are chasing a about a dozen loose cows. The officer in hot pursuit calls on the radio, 
"How do I get these cows to stop and follow me back?"
"Make sounds like a bull," was the anonymous response.

About 11:00 at night, a lot of unintelligible noise starts coming over the radio. A few moments later the noises indicate some kind of tryst is in progress. Then the barking starts in the background followed by a few "Shut the "F%#k ups". After a lot of moaning an groaning and a few other noises, the radio goes silent. About a minute later the dispatcher calls animal control, who shared the sheriff's frequency, and told him to turn the radio off next time.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Years ago I was excited to hear that the president was going to visit our town. I found the airport frequency for Air Force One and listened for hours. Finally the call came over, Air Force One to airport support, or some such. Here it is! What great official traffic was I about to hear? They wanted to dump their sanitary tanks.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We went digital/encrypted a year ago. We were threatened by a local new source with a lawsuit claiming it was public information so now our primary channel is opened once again.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Years ago I was excited to hear that the president was going to visit our town. I found the airport frequency for Air Force One and listened for hours. Finally the call came over, Air Force One to airport support, or some such. Here it is! What great official traffic was I about to hear? They wanted to dump their sanitary tanks.


When President Bush landed on the Aircraft Carrier I thought how cool it must have been for the pilot of that unassuming little cargo plane to report in to CATCC: "Navy One, inbound on short final."................"Call the ball"


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Best one ever.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The last one I heard was a shooting at a motel by the casino, was a disagreement between Mexican workers. There was a helicopter in about five minutes and vehicle description.

There was a guy they were looking for in the woods that shot 2 cops. He was in the woods, over the scanner I hear they are going to flush him out by sending squad cars down the road fast, while he's in the woods. They finally did find him 45 days later.
Not too funny ones here.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm in Maricopa County, AZ. All LEO traffic is trunked so I don't hear any of that. I do get the fire and EMS calls though. Mostly old people that fell and fat people that can't fit through their door to get out of the house.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

In my non-day-job life I do emcomm for county/state EMA, so I've got pretty much every public service frequency in this half of the state programmed into the truck radios... I hear lots of interesting stuff, but my favorites are ones like I heard this past weekend...

Scarborough unit 25: "I'll be out with a vehicle (description/registration) running on three tires and a rim with shredded tire remnants." 
Dispatch: returns registered owner info, etc.
Scarborough unit 25: "Driver is an elderly woman as is the passenger... they have no idea how long they've been driving on the rim... I'll be 10-6 while I change this tire for them"

Nice that we still hear lots of stuff like this around here.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My brother-in-law lived in ILL and his mother lived in WIS. On the way up to visit, 
he and his son stopped at a little dinner for lunch just before getting into home town.
He ended up locking keys in his car and called the sheriff to pop the door. He gets 
to his mother's home and she says "So, what did you get pulled over for, speeding?"
Apparently she heard the officer run his ID and the car's plate before opening 
the door. Mom thought the worst and couldn't be convinced otherwise.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

My dad used to listen to scanners all the time. He was a reserve officer/deputy and loved "playing cop." Anytime we were on a road trip, he would have us tuned into local frequencies. It drove my mom nuts. I didn't inherit his love for scanners.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Scanners were what we had before "Cops" came to TV.
You know, in olden times.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> Before LE went trunked digital,I used to hear all kinds of weird stuff...
> ...I only wish I had the $$ for a newer scanner.


Yeah, $300 and up for a good one. Strange thing here, city and county usually go together on everything to save money by going for volume. Our city went trunking but, county did not.



csi-tech said:


> We went digital/encrypted a year ago. We were threatened by a local new source with a lawsuit claiming it was public information so now our primary channel is opened once again.


 I'm told only the tactical channels here are encrypted, for hot situations, which is WHAT I WANT TO HEAR! :102:


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

MI.oldguy said:


> Before LE went trunked digital,I used to hear all kinds of weird stuff.we used to live near an apartment building and heard things over the baby monitors like,why did you f**k that guy? or yeah,got the good stuff!,check this out!.near the same apt.building in a bar that was known as a drug hangout,I once heard an LE with a wire trying to buy some dope.amazing stuff.
> In another town we lived in in Wa. state,we used to hear everything the police,sheriff,state patrol and fire dept was doing.I was listening to a chase from a carjacking that went up our street and the perp bailed two doors down from us after hitting the neighbors car.they chased him into the blackberry bushes then sent the dog in for him.I only wish I had the $$ for a newer scanner.


$20 USB Dongle on Amazon, get a Discone Antenna and the right cable and connector and you are up and running for less than $100


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Or, for free you can download an app on your smart phone. Instant scanner of everywhere. You just select the channel you want and the location, then it tunes you in. I had it for a while, but didn't like leaving my phone running.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes the data on the app. In my area they removed the police frequency from the list but I still get some on the old scanner. I believe only the state police here are trunked yet locally. I received on my ancient bc60xlt1 from uniden but its been removed from the app, damn NSA.


----------

